# Wood grips for P229 OTHER than Hogues ??



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Are there any ? I have searched all over the forum here, and Google... with very little success.. I found some that are priced at $200... then I found the Hogues... I would really like a set like this..










which I assume are factory sig grips... but I am unsure as to weather they are made for the 229... i have seen them on 229's... however I can not for the life of me figure out what they are called in order to properly look for a set.

Thanks for any help!
Jon


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

You can get them from Sig for $100 as shown here (click on accessories). I believe Nils also makes grips for the 229, but they don't have a website that I can find. You may have to check with the big online stores.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Wood grips sure look good, I hear that they are slightly thicker than stock


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.gungripsupply.com/
from what i've found on other forums, these are about the same thickness as the factory plastic grips... and will work just fine with the factory standard grip screws.
Sig's wood grips are way thick... definately too much beef for me... and they require longer grip screws.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mike!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd bought a set on gunbroker a while back and the thickness is actually pretty close but the fit was not the best. I had to do a little work on them to get them to fit properly. If I had it to do again I'd of went with the Hogues or got them from Sig Sauer.


----------

